# FOUND: Kayak Helmet at Alberton Gorge Takeout 10/7



## hialtitude (Apr 24, 2007)

Found a unique helmet at Ralph's Takeout Sun. 10/7.


----------



## hialtitude (Apr 24, 2007)

The owner has been found.


----------

